# The weather is wrong!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

What's going on with the weather hmm?

We are currently parked on a sosta in the aosta valley at Hone (Italian alps) and it's like a wet bank holiday in keswick! We managed to get up a pass on the bike last night before it closed in. 

So we are sat on the bed in the back listening to radio 2 (we were watching corrie until the weather broke that as well).

I mean it's Italy in July for goodness sake. A quick google about tells me it's rubbish everywhere apart from the med which is only 2 hrs drive but you can guarentee the whole of italy will be there.

We were going to go up Mont Blanc but I can barely see the hill behind the van right now let alone a 14000ft hill!

So I you come on here and tell me it's sunny in bognor or positively balmy in Yorkshire I will have to kill you.

Mrs D is on about having a hike up some mountain in the mist and rain. I'm just concerned However that the helicopter won't find us when we need to be air lifted off. Mind you if they fly like they drive they probably won't get off the ground anyway.

On the plus side the little town of Hone has put on a superb sosta. Lovely spacious hard standing pitches it states for 11 vans but loads of room for more, ehu on both sides (they work and seem powerful), water to every pitch, 2 stone barbies (ha ha fat chance) a grassy area with wooden picnic tables and all overlooking a raging river with what appears to be salmon ladders. All for 8 euros for 24 hours which seems good value to me. Even the chancelor agrees we might be able to afford a second night which is good as I don't fancy driving up into Mont Blanc in a cloud.

So let us know where you Are and what the weather is like. It had better be bad and don't make it up!


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi Barry

The weather in Cornwall this morning is a bit breezy, but dry where I am right now. Looks like a good chance of rain though. A bit of a shock after 3 weeks of sunshine (and possibly more while we were in France). Having said that it was supposed to rain yesterday and after a bit in the morning it was quite a nice sunny day. 

On the other hand the last week of July and first week of August is dependable in Cornwall for being wet (sorry to others who are intending to be here then) and so I'd stick it out - Italy is pretty sure to be better!

Enjoy!

Terry


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Never mind Barry it could be worse you could be at home with it bucketing it down like it is in Leeds today. Funnily enough it stops at teatime and nothing overnight manged to dry loads of laundry.

Forecast is not very good either.

Greenie


----------



## pandalf (Oct 29, 2006)

Barryd - I think you can relax in the knowledge that the weather in England - at least where we are west of London - is complete and utter rubbish. It has rained virtually the whole weekend, although no doubt the sun will come out tomorrow when we all have to go to work.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

I rained almost all day yesterday here in Surrey. It was dry first thing this morning so I was fooled into putting a load of bedding in the washing mashine. It's now raining again.  

Viv


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Weather here in S.Hants is fantastic.

Warm and sunny all week and a cold,wet and windy weekend to keep the brats in.

Tomorrow,Monday, promises to be fine again.

Innit great to be retired? :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. Good to see most of you are having rubbish weather apart from S hants!

Reduced to watching the Waltons movie now as nearly all the channels have gone off.

I'm Hoping that the river will rise enough for the salmon start to run or whatever fish they are designed for so I can club one the for dinner.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

The weather here in the North East is perfect.........

........................if you are a Duck.

Would you believe it! 8O 

I typed the above and now the Sun has broken through. I might be related to Michael (storm? what storm :lol: ) Fish. 8O :?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Weather*

Weather for you

It was back to hot weather and sunshine within a day or two. My Family feared for their lives whilst they were stuck in the floods.

TM


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Here in Sunny    Scotland we have had rain twice, both times for about 10 ten days :lol: :lol: Still canny complain it drowns the midgies :lol: :lol: 

Currently its kinda dry but grey, have put washing in machine so that'll be kiss of death to any sunshine!!!!


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

You left it too late in the year. The weather was great in Champagne and Eastern France at Easter.
It's not too bad in Dorset at the moment, plenty of blue sky and my Daughter has just gone down the beach with her mates. It is so good that I am thinking of cancelling my month long trip to France, which starts on Wednesday, and staying here but of course I will come to my senses soon.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cheers

let's hope the mountain torrent behind us (as In under the overhang) doesn't burst it's banks. I wondered why the river has a stone wall 12 ft high through the village. 

Quite a few vans have left, maybe they know something we don't. Still it wouldn't be an adventure without the odd natural disaster thrown in


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Not looking too bad for you the next 9 days. We intend being in the Rhone-Alps so hope the weather is kind.

http://www.weather-forecast.com/locations/Torino/forecasts/latest


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I've been wishing for rain  .

Got a new weather station and wanted to see if all the data recorders were working.


Current data for 
17 July 2011 12:52:30

Temperature (°C):
Current 15.6
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today 14.7
Wind chill 15.6
Heat Index 15.6
Dew Point 14.5
Rel Humidity 93%

Wind (mph):
Current Gust 12.1 NW
Average Speed 2.6 SW

Rainfall (in):
Current rate 0.12
Last hour 0.12
Total today 0.30
Total yesterday 0.35
Total this month 0.65
Total this year 0.65

Pressure (mb):
Current 994.0
Trend (per hour) +0.1


Good news is......they are :lol: :lol:

And as you can see the pressure is starting to rise just in time for a nice Monday! :lol:


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> A quick google about tells me it's rubbish everywhere apart from the med which is only 2 hrs drive but you can guarentee the whole of italy will be there.


We don't believe the weather forcast full stop.

Currently in Vilnus Lithuania - 30c and has been for more than a week now. We've had a couple of slightly overcast days and the odd thunderstorm on an evening to clear the air but that's it.

If anything could do with being a bit cooler


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well it's been sunny all day. We ended up on the Italian side of Mont Blanc and were going to do the cable car trip. The aire at the bottom was a disaster as it's a building site and it didn't look like the cable car was running.

Sadly the top of the mountain was shrowded in cloud all day.

We are now on the other side in France about 5000 ft up at some aire I found on the camping car infos site. Fantastic views but hard work getting up here. Sunny but really cool.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Luverly here Barry.

Sorry mate yo have more to come.

Dave p


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I am reliably informed it is very hot and sunny in Spain. Southerly wind from the Sahara making it very uncomfortable.

peedee


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It's freezing up here this morning. Got the fire on! I wouldn't be suprised if it snows. 

Hard to believe it was 30c a few days ago


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Wrong weather?*

 Not down here it isn't. Just what you'd expect in July. Hot and sunny every day; not a cloud in the sky. Boring.
saluti,
eddied


----------

